# What is the best hand auger?



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

I"m lookig to buy a new hand crank auger. I mainly fish the Saginaw river which rarely gets over 8" thick. I have a gas auger, but get tired of dragging it around when I don't really need it. I don't want to spud all my holes either. I currently have an 8" mora, but even with new blades it cuts like crap. I've used a lazer and really liked it. It cut twice as fast as the mora. Is the lazer the best one? or is there better?


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Nils master. It is expensive though.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

You'll hear either Nils or Lazer from most everyone. Never used a Nils, but have used someone else's Lazer and now have my own for this season. Compared to my old auger, the Lazer is all I'll ever need in a hand auger. I've heard that replacement blades can be hard to come by on the Nils.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

I have a 8'' in Lazer and Nils. The Nils wins, hands down! Faster than the Lazer and way less effort. It's worth the money.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

MOTOMAN91 said:


> I"m lookig to buy a new hand crank auger. I mainly fish the Saginaw river which rarely gets over 8" thick. I have a gas auger, but get tired of dragging it around when I don't really need it. I don't want to spud all my holes either. I currently have an 8" mora, but even with new blades it cuts like crap. I've used a lazer and really liked it. It cut twice as fast as the mora. Is the lazer the best one? or is there better?


PM sent


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I have a nils and love it. Prior to that was a 8"eskimo and then a 6" eskimo. I did compare my nils to my neighbors Lazer and thought it was faster.


----------



## Cory (Sep 28, 2000)

I used to have an Strikemaster 6" and would have to rest after each hole. Now I have a Nills 6" and I can drill about 12 holes before I have to rest. I love the Nills and wouldn't recommend anything else. It is definitely worth the extra money.


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Never had a single problem with my mora augers actually like them alot.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Just ordered a 5" Lazer which will be a huge improvement over my 7" mora. Anyone want to buy my mora?


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Craig M said:


> Just ordered a 5" Lazer which will be a huge improvement over my 7" mora. Anyone want to buy my mora?



Dang I was gonna give you my Mora for Christmas....


----------



## wgorby (Jan 17, 2012)

I have used a buddies Nils before...anyone else tend to drill "oblong" holes with these things, the blades are shaped different and for the life of me i couldn't keep the thing from wobbleing as i drilled. I assume after practice it would get easier but whoah was that a weird auger to use.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

since your fishing the sag river, my guess is you fish for more than gills.
so my best advice is get a 6", nothing bigger.
I've used a 5" mora for 35 yr. & still on the same blades. but a change then a bit & resharpen them myself every yr. they are a good auger, it's just with an 8", you're killing yourself.
I did buy a 6" nills 2 yrs ago & i like that alot, the "blade" is the complete nose piece. so that cost & it'll be something to sharpen

do the math
a 6" hole in 8"of ice equals 226 sq inches
8" hole thru 8" is 402 sq inch 
(hole radius x hole radius x pi(3.14) x ice thickness equals volumn)
so youre basicily cutting twice as much ice with an 8" auger


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

.....IMO the Best Hand Auger in order:
1) Nils Master
2) Fin-Bore: Similar blade design to the SM Lazer with a handle like a Nils.
3) Strikemaster Lazer
4) Eskimo Barracuda/Silver Tip (*similar to SM Lazer)
5) Strikemaster Mora
6) Eskimo Quantum/Dual Flat Blade (*similar to SM Mora)

I don't have deep enough pockets for a Nils or a Fin-bore. Only because it was gift I've been using a 6" Mora for close to 20 years and it has served me well. Several years I missed out by minutes the chance to get 6" Barracuda that was on clearance for $39.99 with a additional 20% discount. I went to the store at lunch, should have been late for work! :banghead3 
Last year a buddy of mine was moving to a warmer climate and gave me his 6" Lazer. I've live with and done well with my old Mora but even with dull blades that Lazer down right rocks!


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

6" Niles 

C

Sent from my LGL35G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Who carrys Nils augres? Thanks.


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think sportsmansdirect and dicks carries en. C

Sent from my LGL35G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Can you drill connecting holes with the nills?

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

stillfish said:


> Who carrys Nils augres? Thanks.


I got mine at Cabela's. I've seen them at FishUSA also


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I got mine at Cabelas. It was in a plain brown cardboard box with a small Nils sticker on it. Almost didn't even see it sitting there. I thinkI paid $99 on clearance about 5 years ago. Have yet to sharpen the blade.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies so far. I definately need an 8" auger. I mainly walleye fish, and they are big and tough to get through anything smaller. Got some gift cards to use, just haven't decided which one to get. The nils sounds like the best but is more than i paid for my gas auger.:lol:


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Get a Nils. Here is a vid I made last year of it in use. This is about six inches of ice. Notice I hardly put any pressure on it, just turn the handle.
It eats the ice.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

I am hoping Nils since I bought one last week !!


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Six in Nils, you will not drill with anything as easy. No pressure , just crank. The design is incredible.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

MOTOMAN91 said:


> Thanks for all the replies so far. I definately need an 8" auger. I mainly walleye fish, and they are big and tough to get through anything smaller. Got some gift cards to use, just haven't decided which one to get. The nils sounds like the best but is more than i paid for my gas auger.:lol:


6" is 226 cubic inches of ice in 8". 8" is 406.
unless you only plan on a couple of holes, I'd haul the gas auger.


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

Lazer....on the end of my drill


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Michael Wagner said:


> Dang I was gonna give you my Mora for Christmas....


:lol::lol::lol::lol::yikes:


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Get a Nils. Here is a vid I made last year of it in use. This is about six inches of ice. Notice I hardly put any pressure on it, just turn the handle.
> It eats the ice.
> 
> Nils auger - YouTube


even tho it cut very easily in your video... the way the auger is designed to use both arm when turning the crank handle... its off set so turning with both arms and no down wards pressure is needed.... they are fast.... But if that river does what it did last year... blow out and set up again with all the silt/dirty water.... you don't want to cut any hole with a nils... unless you have a spare cutting head... that silt will dull with just one hole....
I just send both my cutting head out for sharpening to Frank Deluca in Minn... 20 bucks per head Plus shipping cost back....
here the link.. his name on this forum is surface tension
http://www.hotspotoutdoors.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/1219226/Nils_Master_Sharpening_Service


----------



## jbck109 (Jan 24, 2012)

Both Nills and Lazer are great. I have a 6in lazer and has worked very well, but it does hang up on the bottom of the hole, which can be annoying. My buddy gas a Nills, and it cuts like a dream(10in ice..10 second, no joke), no hang ups ever! this will be my next auger. 
The bad thing about nills though, is that they seem to be a bit less durable. My buddy is not so careful with his equipment, and would just throw it in the sled without a cover. He bent the head, and had to replace it, it was $60. But, if you are careful, like he is now, it will be great!


----------



## MackDog (Nov 13, 2009)

I have the small nils 4.5 in I believe. Works great for panfish and large crappie are no problem to get through it. Can cut holes all day and not get tired.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

One's with new blades...

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

100 dollar pollan chain saw ...16 in bar...just don't bother with bar oil...ice will keep it cool...that my next purchase...will fit in the sled cut holes the size I want....

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

walleyeman2006 said:


> 100 dollar pollan chain saw ...16 in bar...just don't bother with bar oil...ice will keep it cool...that my next purchase...will fit in the sled cut holes the size I want....
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ya know, I've given what you said some serous thought and I think you might be on to something here.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I have an old McCulloch chain saw that the oil no longer works. I was thinking it wasn't really good for anything, but this might be it's new purpose. Anyone ever fish out of a spearing shack? I did once and have to say it was really cool having a 2' x 4' hole. You could see everything and with no snow on the ice the hole brought a lot of light into the shack. Cool way to fish.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Please mark those holes when you leave.


----------



## Chris Raymond (Jul 15, 2004)

jbck109 said:


> My buddy is not so careful with his equipment, and would just throw it in the sled without a cover. He bent the head, and had to replace it, it was $60. But, if you are careful, like he is now, it will be great!


That's just asking for a trip to the emergency room or cutting the crap out of the rest of your gear...those blades are nasty sharp.


----------



## JHLaPere (Dec 1, 2011)

Cabelas, FishUSA and a number of other ice fishing suppliers on the net. Love NILS but sand will ruin edge in a heartbeat. The whole head cuts, not just a strip of metal, but heads are expensive depending on size. Always make sure you have 2 heads so if one goes dull, you can still fish (learned that one by experience). Heads must be sharpened by authorized NILS dealer. Costs 20 bones to sharpen and 20 more for S&H both ways. Turn around time is excellent. Have heard some have used heads for years w/o need of sharpening but probably using over good deeper lakes. Beware of shallow spots and sand.


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a strikemaster, cut thru 5" in about 5 seconds. The key is just keep the blades sharp. Any auger will work great if the blades r sharp.


----------



## kgalla02 (Aug 5, 2012)

Bought a Nils from the Angler's Point booth at the Novi Fishing Show last season, worth every penny. Have a bum elbow and the offset handle allows you to drill with both arms instead of applying all the pressure on just one.


Just got my blade resharped at Angler's for this season also, for you guys talking about blade resharpening. They advertise on the board as well.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> 100 dollar pollan chain saw ...16 in bar...just don't bother with bar oil...ice will keep it cool...that my next purchase...will fit in the sled cut holes the size I want....


What do you do with the hole when you leave?


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

bassburner said:


> Never had a single problem with my mora augers actually like them alot.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Most of the problem with Mora's is that at some point someone banged the auger blades on the ice to clear them and bent the auger so the blades can't cut well. A little time spent shimming the blades should bring it back into reasonable cutting condition. I use my mora on with my cordless drill and have no trouble. However, if someone asks to borrow my auger to drill a hole, I do it for them.


----------

